# Avenged Sevenfold's new vid



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice to see all the footage of the Rev, nice vid and great song, Some nice lyric's from Synyster Gates.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Still brings a tear to my eye seeing the Rev.........such an amazing guy....so full of life

RIP Rev..sorely missed


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome (didn't know there was a music section on here lol)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I am a massive fan of avenged. Robert had a mixed cd in the car and from the moment I heard them I have loved them... Simply amazing


----------

